# Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy, Happy Born-on Day!
I hope that everything goes your way.
May the little brown-eyed girl cook birthday delights
And you enjoy every finger-lickin' bite.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birfday, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!  Hope it is one of the best!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2018)

Have a wonderful birthday, Uncle Bob!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 14, 2018)

Have a great day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!

What ya got cookin'?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 14, 2018)

"Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!"


My crystal ball sees chocolate ice cream in your very near future.


Hope it's a good one and best wishes for many, many more!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday Unc!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks errybody! Yes Miss Katie....there was chocolate ice cream. Your Crystal ball spoke the truth!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi Uncle Bob 
Hope U have the best Birthday ever.


Josie


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks like I'm late to the party. Belated Happy BIrthday.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Looks like I'm late to the party. Belated Happy BIrthday.






There's cake left! But NO ice cream. Fresh pot of Coffee & Chicory on, Come on down!


----------

